# Truisems



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Give a man a fish and feed him for a day.
Teach a man to fish and find him in a boat drinking beer when he should be working.


Build a man a fire and keep him warm for a night
Set a man on fire and keep him warm for the rest of his life


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Gnat, are you having a bad day at work?


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

*snickers* I love those gnat..the fire one is one of my favorite classics.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't think a man would have much of a life if you set him on fire, heck he may be dead. I rather be cold then have thrid degree burns or no life. 

Was that funny?... I don't think so... Smacking myself now :-s


----------

